
MXNet implementation of Pix2Pix - Ldpe2G
https://github.com/Ldpe2G/DeepLearningForFun/tree/master/Mxnet-Scala/Pix2Pix
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
Ldpe2G
Thanks

